
Thune Seeks Answers from Facebook on Political Manipulation Allegations - r721
http://www.commerce.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/pressreleases?ID=2BA05D9F-EAAD-4043-B195-B8D91FF690B4
======
r721
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11670842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11670842)

------
dukoid
I guess we'll get "Conservabook" soon :)

